# Good Animes?



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been out of the anime loop for a long time now (and good reason) and was hoping anyone can recommend some good anime?

Here are the animes I like to watch
-Akira
-Vampire Hunter D (original)
-7 Samurai
-Samurai Champloo
-Cowboy Bebop
-Princess Mononoke
-FLCL

I don't care whether it is a series or a movie, throw me a bone here peeps!

Anyways, if you can't recommend me anything, just post down some of your favorite anime. Thanks.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to the NHK is good, and particularly relevant here since it's about an agoraphobe's attempt to rejoin the world.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

-Berserk
-Neon Genesis Evangelion
-Monster
-Paranoia Agent
-Rurouni Kenshin
-Texhnolyze
-Hellsing
-Wolf's Rain
-Casshern Sins
-Tokyo Godfathers
-Ghost In The Shell
-Serial Experiments Lain
-Elfen Lied


----------



## Bakemono (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking at you choices it seems like your more interested in the action oriented types of anime. Some of the ones I liked most were 

Trigun
Gungrave
S-cry-ed
Outlaw Star
Read Or Die The tv series

These are just a few that Ive seen and the stuck in my memory most for the characters and the plot.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I love Samurai Champloo! Try Elfen Lied, it's very odd though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

here's some that haven't been mentioned yet.

Captain Harlock
Galaxy Express 999
Gatchaman/Battle of the Planets
Visions of Escaflowne
Perfect Blue
Ninja Scroll
Street Fighter 2V
Fushigi Yûgi
Tenchi Muyo
Jin Roh
Astro Boy(not the stupid new 3d one)
Patlabor
Fist of the North Star
Grendizer
City Hunter
X/1999
Record of Lodoss Wars
MD Geist

Most of those might be too old school for you, but they're worth checking out anyway. Some are really good.

****, i'm getting old


----------



## Aedin (Jul 19, 2009)

I've seen so many anime, that I forgot the names of most of them, but I really liked stuff like Fullmetal Alchemist, Spiral, Ghost in the Shell, and Paranoia Agent.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> -Berserk
> -Neon Genesis Evangelion
> -Monster
> -Paranoia Agent
> ...


This awful person got here before me. :b


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

everyone already mentioned the ones i've watched or watching, but thought i would add claymore and the recent ghibli film Ponyo on the Cliff


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Immerse yourself in the magnificence of Claymore....

and Berserk, Bleach, and Hellsing :yes


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love Kyou Kara Maou so much. It's my absolute favourite. It involves the main character being flushed down the toilet into another dimension, and a boy in a pink dressing gown, among much other weirdness. I won't spoil it in case you get around to watching it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

here are my favorites
+ ghost in the shell - i love the soundtrack
+ vampire hunter d
+ ninja scroll
+ afro samurai - i love the soundtrack
+ spirited away
+ howls moving castle
+ robotech
+ cowboy bebop


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Afro Samurai


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Rurouni Kenshin
Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto
Inuyasha
Death Note
Claymore

My favorite anime films are Millenium Actress, Spirited Away and Kakurenbo.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't watched much anime recently either, but my favorites are Ghost in the Shell SAC, and Honey and Clover.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Baccano.
VERY well dubbed. It takes place in the thirties and most of the actors use the appropriate accents.
And it has a cool opening.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for the recommendations. Anyways, during my 4 yr stay in Japan I cam across this movie. I'm not sure if it's in english but it is called "Sword of the Stranger". Found a youtube clip of it.






All of it is on youtube so enjoy. This is my way of repaying you folks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

quietgal said:


> I haven't watched much anime recently either, but my favorites are Ghost in the Shell SAC, and Honey and Clover.


I love Honey and Clover!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Logan X said:


> here's some that haven't been mentioned yet.
> 
> Captain Harlock
> Galaxy Express 999
> ...


Actually I love all the old school animes!! And I have seen many of them before. Just never crossed my mind. I ain't no young en mister!:bat


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> Actually I love all the old school animes!! And I have seen many of them before. Just never crossed my mind. I ain't no young en mister!:bat


Good because of lot of the ones i listed are really good. You can go ahead and add Fist of the Northstar to the list


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Try..
Devil may cry.
Vampire night.
rurouni kenshin.
Elfen lied.
Death note.
& Naruto shippuden.

I don't watch much anime anymore but I remember these were all awesome.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

in which horrible kittens beat an old man to death. tastelessly hilarious!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Elfen Lied is the best anime I've ever seen. It's gorey, perverted, depressing, yet heart-felt ...and very deep in emotional depth/drama.

A close second would be Berserk and Gantz, for similar reasons. Very "adult" anime.

I still have a soft spot for Naruto too.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'm a bit of a narutard, so I'm bias, but Naruto Shippuuden has been really enjoyable so far. I mean, okay they still stretch things out longer than necessary but it keeps me watching because I want to know what happens next, lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..Oh, I don't think anyone's mentioned Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei yet! Watch it!


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

here is the best epic list.

Code geass(both seasons)- although u may not like the main character cause he is narcisstic other then that it has a truly well thought out plot.

Elfen lied

Blood+

Monster 
CLaymore

Soul eater!!

And ill always have a soft spot for DRAGON BALL and DBZ!!!!


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

of course thers a lot more but i just cant think of any of them right now...i saw so many. 

Paprika was fun


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

CeilingStarer said:


> Elfen Lied is the best anime I've ever seen. It's gorey, perverted, depressing, *yet heart-felt ...and very deep in emotional depth/drama.*


True. A lot of people don't get that and only see gory and perverted.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I think I'm a bit of a narutard, so I'm bias, but Naruto Shippuuden has been really enjoyable so far. I mean, okay they still stretch things out longer than necessary but it keeps me watching because I want to know what happens next, lol.


I honestly don't understand the hate for Naruto. I agree that it moves slow... I usually let 6 build up, then marathon them. However, the fights are always amazing. I love seeing them countering each others' elements/jutsus with awesome strategies etc. There is a lot of depth too for adult audiences, both in relationships and politics.

I've heard that the dubbed version is a bit 'kiddy', maybe this is where it gets it's harsh judgement.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I absolutely hate the dubbed version, listened to one episode of the dubbed for Naruto and Naruto Shippuuden, regret both times. I also like the fighting in it, something that can't be matched by any other anime I've seen.

I've watched and liked:
Seitokai no Ichizon (<3)
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (<3)
Welcome to the NHK (<3)
Toradora! (I like it but not as much as the ones above)
Death Note (Love it, but only read the manga)
Durarara!
Gantz (anime sucks after ep 20, read the manga beginning from chapter 90 once you get to that point)
Fruits Basket
Gintama
Naruto (Shippuuden)
Bleach
Elfen Lied (pretty good, bit dark)
Now and then, here and there
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (plot's a bit lame... Still enjoyed it somehow)

When I'm done with Death Note I intend to start watching Lucky Star.
If anyone knows any anime that are similar to Lucky Star, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Seitokai no Ichizon or Toradora! pass them my way!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Saekon said:


> When I'm done with Death Note I intend to start watching Lucky Star.
> If anyone knows any anime that are similar to Lucky Star, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Seitokai no Ichizon or Toradora! pass them my way!


Azumanga Daioh! It's very similar to Lucky Star, but I think it's a lot funnier.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll take a look at that, thanks!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

CeilingStarer said:


> I honestly don't understand the hate for Naruto. I agree that it moves slow... I usually let 6 build up, then marathon them. However, the fights are always amazing. I love seeing them countering each others' elements/jutsus with awesome strategies etc. There is a lot of depth too for adult audiences, both in relationships and politics.
> 
> I've heard that the dubbed version is a bit 'kiddy', maybe this is where it gets it's harsh judgement.


I don't really understand the hate for it either. I think it can be quite uplifting and inspiring at times. I like Naruto (the character) especially because he refuses to give up and that's the sort of attitude I'd like to have.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

To be honest, I think a owe a little of my resolve to Naruto, the never give up attitude has helped me through several tough moments.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

naruto has the best attitude towards lifes problems. idk why ppl prefer bleach over naruto. ichigo is lame compared to naruto imho


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't watch much anime these days but here's some of my favourites-

Detroit Metal City
Outlaw Star
Eden of the East
Honey and Clover
Genshiken
Welcome to the NHK
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
Macross 7
Macross Plus
Gurren Lagann
Initial D
Serial Experiments Lain
NieA_7


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> I think I'm a bit of a narutard, so I'm bias, but Naruto Shippuuden has been really enjoyable so far. I mean, okay they still stretch things out longer than necessary but it keeps me watching because I want to know what happens next, lol.





CeilingStarer said:


> I honestly don't understand the hate for Naruto. I agree that it moves slow... I usually let 6 build up, then marathon them. However, the fights are always amazing. I love seeing them countering each others' elements/jutsus with awesome strategies etc. There is a lot of depth too for adult audiences, both in relationships and politics.
> 
> I've heard that the dubbed version is a bit 'kiddy', maybe this is where it gets it's harsh judgement.





strawberryjulius said:


> I don't really understand the hate for it either. I think it can be quite uplifting and inspiring at times. I like Naruto (the character) especially because he refuses to give up and that's the sort of attitude I'd like to have.


I love Naruto also - the Shippuden series is pretty profound, esp. compared to part 1.

My guess as to the "hate" is that its a popular series, which somehow makes it less good (IMO avoiding a series because its popular is just as bad as watching it only because its popular). I avoided Naruto at first because of that but fortunately came to realize otherwise.

I honestly don't know why there's so much complaining about the dub, I think its very good and suits the characters. So far I like the Shippuden dub too, I have to say Deidara's dub voice is _perfect_.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ..Oh, I don't think anyone's mentioned Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei yet! Watch it!


Yes... a worrying trend..
A..
Hmm
uh!








I'm in despair! The lack of appreciation for Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei has left me in despair.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

slkjao said:


> naruto has the best attitude towards lifes problems. idk why ppl prefer bleach over naruto. ichigo is lame compared to naruto imho


I agree. Bleach is just a boring slash-fest to me. If you've seen one fight, you've seen them all. i.e. Ichigo out-classed, almost dead... then does the "I'm not beaten yet" and kills the guy. This happens pretty much every single time.

Granted that I haven't watched Bleach for a year, but at least main characters actually die in Naruto, or at least don't bounce back every single fight.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> But at least main characters actually die in Naruto, or at least don't bounce back every single fight.


Sounds like you should read the Bokurano manga... Lots of "main" characters dying in that.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

initial D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I watched a few Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei episodes, it's great, really funny, definitely one of my favorites already .


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't seen a manga film for eons so most of my favs are probably old hat.

Akira (of course).

Street Fighter 2 (I didn't realize till recently that the fruit vendor in Calcutta was none other than Akuma).

Fist of the North Star.

& Ninja Scroll.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to the N.H.K.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welcome_to_the_N.H.K.

anime about hikikomori
social anxiety in japanese culture


----------



## ninjew (Feb 9, 2010)

Here goes shows:
Cowboy Bebop (anime+movie)
Samurai Champloo
Death Note

Movies:
Ghost in the Shell
Akira
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Princess Mononoke


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been watching Soul Eater lately and I really enjoy it.


----------



## SilverNova (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Bleach! Season 9 starting soon everyone. I love the whole soul society and real world dynamic. The supernatural part of it... all the hollows and everyones cool bankai's. Love it love it love it. 

Code Geass
Elfin Lied (bloodiest anime ever!)
FMA
XXXholic
Peach Girl 
Blood+


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I really don't like Death Note. There are some really really good parts but...eh, it is boring me to tears.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I really don't like Death Note. There are some really really good parts but...eh, it is boring me to tears.


I agree to a certain extent. I sort of got in to it and then just stopped watching about 5 episodes short of the end. It was still better than a lot of other anime I've seen at that point, but... I just couldn't be bothered. I did the same with Samurai X or whatever: tried to sit through it due to the hype, but then realised it was actually kind of ****.

I really liked the opening sequence of Death Note though. The OTT hardcore music with L doing continuous circles on the swivel chair, then eating something... then the death god spazzing out to the music. I LOL'd every time.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

Last Exile
All the Ghost in the Shell series and movies
Cowboy Bebop and the movie.
Gilgamesh.
Avatar the Last Air Bender is surprisingly good.
Full Metal Alchemist.
Elfin Lied
Gun Sword
Tokko
Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

SilverNova said:


> Elfen Lied (bloodiest anime ever!)


----------



## SilverNova (Mar 19, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I really don't like Death Note. There are some really really good parts but...eh, it is boring me to tears.


Blasphemy! I really wanted to see blood and guts and stuff but never produced. Was really about how Light wasn't really good - he was evil. His whole plan was evil. Also about us deciding who lives and who dies, who is good and who is bad.

To the person to mentioned the music in Death Note look up Maximum the Hormone. I'm a fan of J-rock.

Thanks for the youtube link. I always love more blood and extra fire.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the hype and my awful attention span ruined it for me.


----------



## FoxyJava (Mar 10, 2010)

I loved yugioh; more of a cartoon then anime but its awesome


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone remotely into racing/drifting should definitely try out Initial D.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

So I started watching Blood+ on Netflix and I agree that it is really good. Another one I thought of that is great is Noir.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

SilverNova said:


> Blasphemy! I really wanted to see blood and guts and stuff but never produced. Was really about how Light wasn't really good - he was evil. His whole plan was evil.


Wrong. Thats up to interpretation.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Josh said:


> So I started watching Blood+ on Netflix and I agree that it is really good. Another one I thought of that is great is Noir.


I thought that series was quite overrated, the ending was lame


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been pretty hung up on Porco Rosso lately.


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

One hundred and third'ing Elfen Lied. Just finished watching it for the first time, loved it so much I've started reading the manga.


----------



## Dallen (Mar 15, 2010)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Evangelion
FLCL

and if you love shonen-ai like me

Junjou Romantica <3


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

cabos said:


> One hundred and third'ing Elfen Lied. Just finished watching it for the first time, loved it so much I've started reading the manga.


Yep, it's the coolest thing ever. I hear that there's going to be another series of it out soon. Without a doubt my favourite anime of all time, even if it had no gore. It's just such a heart wrenching/warming story.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Really!? Sweet, if that's true.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Dallen said:


> and if you love shonen-ai like me
> 
> Junjou Romantica <3


*heart* I don't normally watch shonen ai but I love this one, I like junjou egoist.

I found Elfen Lied a bit too loaded to be honest, Like the author just thought of **** things happening to the characters and wrote it that way. Aparently he did the same thing to another manga called nononono, where heaps of terrible things happen to the main character.


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

CeilingStarer said:


> Yep, it's the coolest thing ever. I hear that there's going to be another series of it out soon. Without a doubt my favourite anime of all time, even if it had no gore. It's just such a heart wrenching/warming story.


Great! I heard that the anime stops around halfway through the manga series, so maybe the new series covers the second half.

Judi - I loved EL despite the rather overwrought plot elements (amnesia, and pretty much all the girls on the show mooning over Kouta) because it was executed so wonderfully. The show really wouldn't have been half as emotional without all the crap the characters go through. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

CeilingStarer said:


> Yep, it's the coolest thing ever. I hear that there's going to be another series of it out soon. Without a doubt my favourite anime of all time, even if it had no gore. It's just such a heart wrenching/warming story.


 :boogie About time!! Do you have a link?


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's what comes out this spring: Spring 2010 List

I see a few that might be interesting. I might check out Yojo-han or Rainbow. The only anime I watch now is One Piece, and I'm 10-20 episodes behind. :x


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

There's an Iron man anime? O_O;;
I had no idea there are 3 seasons of Hetalia either :O


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I like old school anime. Legend of the Galactic Heroes, Touch, SDF Macross, Zeta Gundam, Armored Trooper Votoms, City Hunter, Gunbuster, Nadia and Rose of Versailles are among some of my favorites.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Hank Scorpio said:


> :boogie About time!! Do you have a link?


Sadly, "what I heard" appears to be complete rubbish. Sorry for getting your hopes up. There are a lot of fake articles, and even fake fan-made trailers around... even petitions.

Just a matter of time you'd think though. I mean, they have the manga sitting there, and know that it'll be an instant success.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Judi said:


> There's an Iron man anime? O_O;;


yes. there will be a wolverine anime too.






Ironman:


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

CeilingStarer said:


> Just a matter of time you'd think though. I mean, they have the manga sitting there, and know that it'll be an instant success.


Yeah you'd think so. I heard it wasn't a big hit in Japan but it's well known internationally. I wonder how much of the bloody stuff they were allowed to show on Japanese tv though?


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah you'd think so. I heard it wasn't a big hit in Japan but it's well known internationally. I wonder how much of the bloody stuff they were allowed to show on Japanese tv though?


All of it.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Can I make a suggestion. I'm looking for some good adult amine movies and or series. Stuff like Ninja Scroll and such.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

NotRealName said:


> I'm looking for some good adult amine movies and or series. Stuff like Ninja Scroll and such.


Basilisk.
Rurouni Kenshin: Tsuiokuhen(Samurai X: Trust and Betrayal).
Afro Samurai.
Blood Reign: Curse of the Yoma.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

NotRealName said:


> Can I make a suggestion. I'm looking for some good adult amine movies and or series. Stuff like Ninja Scroll and such.


Try out some Satoshi Kon stuff like *Perfect Blue* and *Paprika*. Great movies there. As for series, try out *Berserk* and *Basilisk*. If you want great mature storytelling, you gotta check out *Monster*. And if you're not biased against old school or longer anime, check out the amazing *Legend of the Galactic Heroes*. The last two shows I mentioned aren't heavy on action or tons of gore (they have their share though, LOGH can especially get pretty gory sometimes), but the stories and characters are mature, aren't full of silliness and gimmicks, and are just down to business greatness.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, they have Perfect Blue on Netflix for instant play, probably gonna watch it.


----------



## thecore (Mar 27, 2010)

I like things of the ninja/samurai variety I've heard people mention most of them. Look out for *sword of the stranger* its a movie any fan of ninja scroll should be pleased. If you haven't seen* beserk *it had a lot of violence but more than that the story was very good its incomplete but you can look at the manga for the rest of it. *Naruto* is so engaging right now to me even though its in fillers I went ahead and read the manga it has its climatic ups and downs but its a great ninja anime. *Full Metal Alchemist:Brotherhood* remake of the first one but follows the manga it has even more action and intrigue.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

thecore said:


> I like things of the ninja/samurai variety I've heard people mention most of them. Look out for *sword of the stranger* its a movie any fan of ninja scroll should be pleased. If you haven't seen* beserk *it had a lot of violence but more than that the story was very good its incomplete but you can look at the manga for the rest of it. *Naruto* is so engaging right now to me even though its in fillers I went ahead and read the manga it has its climatic ups and downs but its a great ninja anime. *Full Metal Alchemist:Brotherhood* remake of the first one but follows the manga it has even more action and intrigue.


The Naruto filler arcs have improved in leaps and bounds. I actually didn't even realise I was watching filler last time round at first (with the Sambi? and that chick who crystallized stuff). It's pretty good at the moment too. The original filler was terrible.

To the guy who liked Ninja Scroll, I second that you check out Berserk. It's European/Medieval in theme, which made me cringe at first. If you're watching Asian animation, you usually want it to be set in Asia... but it was actually really freaking good.

Gantz is one of my favourites too. It has nothing to do with ninja/medieval/swords and the like, but it's amazing.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

CeilingStarer said:


> If you're watching Asian animation, you usually want it to be set in Asia...


Not really. I like it when the setting is somewhere different. Actually I don't really care where it takes place, as long as the story is good.


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

omg Digimon! hehe I loved that anime as a kid


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have tried wathcing several popular animes and have a hard time following them...am I weird?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

djr86 said:


> I have tried wathcing several popular animes and have a hard time following them...am I weird?


Nah, some anime are quite boring. I can only watch them if I'm bored and have heaps of time to waste because alot of them also also quite slow moving. Still if there's something that doesn't suit you, try a different genre ^^


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

djr86 said:


> I have tried wathcing several popular animes and have a hard time following them...am I weird?


No, not everyone likes the same series. For instance I could never get into Bleach or One Piece.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

So, a lot of new animes have recently started showing up, does anyone plan to watch any?

I watched Angel Beats!, and although I can't help but shake off the generic, Haruhi-rip-off feel, I think I'll watch it through because I still enjoyed it. really hope it doesn't turn into another one of those damn Key haremes .

I've also decided I might start watching K-On, the concept of it didn't really strike well with me so I kind of just ignored it, but there seems to be quite a bit of hype surrounding it and you can't just judge something before you watch it...

Later on I'll give a few more of the new ones a try. I've also got to finish running through To Aru Kagaku no Railgun, I prefer To Aru Majutsu no Index, but I still love both of them and really want to see a second season!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Dipper said:


> Not really. I like it when the setting is somewhere different. Actually I don't really care where it takes place, as long as the story is good.


I just find a lot of these European-style animes bizarre. It's all these Mozart-looking characters speaking Japanese with these mispronounced German words put in. The "Bounto" filler arc in Bleach for example, and I guess Full Metal Alchemist too... but Berserk was still awesome (mind you I had the dubbed version).

I much prefer when anime sticks to Japanese culture; it's part of the attraction for me. I'd rather watch an actual European cartoon like Tin-Tin or Asterix if I wanted something else.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, any anime outside of Japanese culture just seems weird to me, and I prefer it that way.

I would like to see a middle-eastern anime, I just can't picture it in my head.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Saekon said:


> I watched Angel Beats!, and although I can't help but shake off the generic, Haruhi-rip-off feel, I think I'll watch it through because I still enjoyed it. really hope it doesn't turn into another one of those damn Key haremes .


After around 5min, I stopped watching Angel Beats!. It didn't seem very interesting.

Arakawa Under the Bridge was okay. The story is about a homeless woman who saves a rich guy from drowning.

I still have the first episode of Kaichou wa Maid-sama to watch. But, I don't think I'll watch any shows this season. Maybe, if bored enough, I will watch the new season of Ikkitousen. 



CeilingStarer said:


> I just find a lot of these European-style animes bizarre.


Gankutsuo, Monster, Rose of Versailles, 3000 Leagues in Search of Mother, etc. are all really good shows that aren't set in Japan. I also like it when it's set in a fantasy world like Haibane Renmei or One Piece.

Usually, I get bored when anime takes place in Japan and at junior/high school, but do enjoy some of the shows such as Mai Hime or Goldfish Warning.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

redtogo72 said:


> After around 5min, I stopped watching Angel Beats!. It didn't seem very interesting.
> Gankutsuo, Monster, Rose of Versailles, 3000 Leagues in Search of Mother, etc. are all really good shows that aren't set in Japan. I also like it when it's set in a fantasy world like Haibane Renmei or One Piece.
> 
> Usually, I get bored when anime takes place in Japan and at junior/high school, but do enjoy some of the shows such as Mai Hime or Goldfish Warning.


I don't necessarily mean it has to be set in Japan, just that it emits Japanese culture. Naruto is set in a fantasy world, but it's still very Japanese for example. I get bored of a lot of those "real world" Japan junior/high school shows too. I'm more in to modern Japan stuff with fantasy themes like Gantz, although Edo-period non-fantasy stuff like Samurai Champloon is great.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

CeilingStarer said:


> I don't necessarily mean it has to be set in Japan, just that it emits Japanese culture. Naruto is set in a fantasy world, but it's still very Japanese for example. I get bored of a lot of those "real world" Japan junior/high school shows too. I'm more in to modern Japan stuff with fantasy themes like Gantz, although Edo-period non-fantasy stuff like Samurai Champloon is great.


Oh ok. I understand now. 

I do like to learn whatever I can while watching fansubs. I like reading the notes that are displayed at the top of the video to better understand and appreciate what I'm watching. It will try to explain something we would have missed otherwise.

I didn't see too much of Samurai Champloo, only when my brother was watching it. I thought the scene with the eating contest was funny. From what I can remember, Mugen or the other male samurai was one of the first to drop out of the competition, while the tiny female character is able to eat the most and win.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> I just find a lot of these European-style animes bizarre. It's all these Mozart-looking characters speaking Japanese with these mispronounced German words put in. *The "Bounto" filler arc in Bleach for example*, and I guess Full Metal Alchemist too... but Berserk was still awesome (mind you I had the dubbed version).
> 
> I much prefer when anime sticks to Japanese culture; it's part of the attraction for me. I'd rather watch an actual European cartoon like Tin-Tin or Asterix if I wanted something else.


Ugh I hate that arc, so, so much...

(yes I actually sat through and watched all 250+ episodes so far, I'm a completionist I can't help it)


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

counterfeit self said:


> (yes I actually sat through and watched all 250+ episodes so far, I'm a completionist I can't help it)


lol Me too. Hueco Mundo arc starts up again Tuesday. I did like the Zanpakto rebellion arc but since they killed Muramasa they've just been killing time.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

SilverNova said:


> I love Bleach! Season 9 starting soon everyone. I love the whole soul society and real world dynamic. The supernatural part of it... all the hollows and everyones cool bankai's. Love it love it love it.
> 
> Code Geass
> Elfin Lied (bloodiest anime ever!)
> ...


Looks like you and I are the only ones that like Code Geass.


----------



## Disconnecting (Nov 19, 2009)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

The Bounto arc in Bleach is the reason I don't watch it anymore. I think I've watched until the end of the arc. But by then I hated it so much I couldn't sit through anymore even though it's the main plot bits  

Does anyone understand why Gintama is so popular? Perhaps I didn't watch too much but I don't see the appeal in it...


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

European-styled or not, the Bounto arc was a nightmare. I too sat through the whole thing, knowing that Bleach often leaks actual manga stuff into the fillers. It got really good again after that, but I've long dropped Bleach. You know that Ichigo is going to get beaten within an inch of his life, but then bounce back and win so it's just boring. I think I already said this 3 times in this thread, so I'll ease off now lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm watching Cowboy Bebop at the moment. Not sure if I like it or not. I'm a completionist so I really hope I like it, haha. At least it isn't too long.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Disconnecting said:


> Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo


:lol Always a good laugh

Shin Chan is still the funniest anime IMO


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Judi said:


> Does anyone understand why Gintama is so popular? Perhaps I didn't watch too much but I don't see the appeal in it...


I watched some of the first Gintama episode on crunchyroll and thought it looked okay. It's a mix of comedy and action. I wouldn't watch it, because it's a long series and it didn't pique my interest enough. According to wikipedia, critics seem to like it for its characters and humor.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

hellsing
death note 
samurai champloo
naruto
naruto shuppuden
cowboy bebop


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I watched the first few Gintama episodes and decided I disliked it.

I just finished watching Darker Than Black (both seasons) and thought it was awesome. Yeah, I like lotsa blood >.> . The good animes are nearly always too short  .


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I doubt many anime are really good when they're that long... surely it'll be full of fillers and low animation quality. 

Gintama was ranked number 1 on myanimelist in popular anime. I've watched several episodes but couldn't get into them either... perhaps I'll just put it down to not liking anime as much as I used to.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Sgt.Frog
Gurren Lagann


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

*FLCL*, which requires a demented sense of humor, and appreciation for superb animation 

Also, I just bought Evangelion, which was animated by the same studio as FLCL, and I've heard good things. Is it as good as it's touted to be?


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

^^Evangelion is pretty good, lots of religious themes and philosophy in it. But its one of the classics for sure


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

There really are no religious themes in Evangelion at all other than the imagery, but it has nothing to do with the story. The show is a character story first and foremost with some other stuff thrown in that kinda complicates matters. It's one of my favorite shows though I admit that it doesn't have the tightest writing in the world, but if you're interested enough then you'll want to go back and rewatch it time and time again and pick up new things each time you do. It's like a giant puzzle that you can piece together. You're better off not trying to overanalyze things in it because some things just don't have clear answers. 

You'll either love it or hate it. That's the way it seems to go with people. They either get pissed off because it confused them so much and yell that it makes no sense, or they'll find an appreciation for it and an interest in it which will make them want to know more about the story and delve in a bit more.


----------



## Radattack (Apr 19, 2010)

College has kept me from watching anime this year! But my last favorites were Death Note and Mushishi.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Dipper said:


> There really are no religious themes in Evangelion at all other than the imagery, but it has nothing to do with the story. The show is a character story first and foremost with some other stuff thrown in that kinda complicates matters. *It's one of my favorite shows though I admit that it doesn't have the tightest writing in the world*, but if you're interested enough then you'll want to go back and rewatch it time and time again and pick up new things each time you do. It's like a giant puzzle that you can piece together. You're better off not trying to overanalyze things in it because some things just don't have clear answers.
> 
> You'll either love it or hate it. That's the way it seems to go with people. They either get pissed off because it confused them so much and yell that it makes no sense, or they'll find an appreciation for it and an interest in it which will make them want to know more about the story and delve in a bit more.


what's "untight" about the writing? is it cheesey, or something?


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

mcmuffinme said:


> what's "untight" about the writing? is it cheesey, or something?


Due to the nature of the production (budget issues, things needing to be changed, etc.), things weren't planned out as neatly as they could have been. Instead of starting with the ending and working their way up to that point in the script, they had a general idea and worked forward, essentially (making it up as they went along). The show is also the product of the director's (Hideaki Anno) extreme depression at the time, so his odd mental state definitely showed in the final product with how dark, depressing and hopeless the show can feel. They ran out of money near the end of production so the last two episodes only cover one aspect of the storyline (the psychological part) and leaves the rest out. They would later create a high-budget film version of the last two episodes which were the way the ending was intended to be

So yeah, it's a wild work for sure. The studio and director actually got death threats and angry letters from fans who had seen the movie because it left them so confused. The ending of the film is very open ended and ends with a very famous (or infamous) line. After you finish watching you just sit there either extremely angry and confused or extremely intrigued (I was the latter).

I personally think I might love it because of its flaws. To me it's like watching a painter in an extreme emotive state fling paint over a canvas. When I watched the show I could really feel the characters and their issues, and I could even feel the director.

Love it or hate it, the show is certainly an experience.


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Dec 8, 2009)

It's been said but I'll say it again: *Welcome to the N.H.K.* (Dub)!!!!

*Fullmetal Alchemist* (First Series, Dub) is good too

And I like *One Piece* but at 447 Episodes (And Counting) it can seem a little much but at least you skip over the filler and not catch up too soon

Lot's of people like Cowboy Bebop, personaly I don't see why it's so good...or even decent, please tell me


----------



## Zomg (Feb 16, 2010)

My favs
-Inuyasha
-Code geass
-Vampire knight guilty
-Naruto
-Clannad
-Hellsing
-Ghost in the shell
-Cow boy bebop
-.hack sign
-Skip beat
-Claymore
-FMA


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist got confusing for me near the end, this could probably be blamed on my lack of attention-span, though, haha. I have the first volume of the manga and I enjoyed that much more than the show.

I'm enjoying Cowboy Bebop! I don't want it to end! ...I'm uh, also in love with Spike. :b


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

SuperSaiyan said:


> Lot's of people like Cowboy Bebop, personaly I don't see why it's so good...or even decent, please tell me


Definitely not my thing. After all the hype, I was expecting something mind-blowing. I found it irritating and a bit "kiddie"(granted that they probably don't expect their audience to be 28 lol). I don't really like the different story every episode approach either. Didn't watch it all though, got bored half way through.

Naruto has become awesome again this past 2 weeks, after that brief filler arc. I love it when he starts training something new. He's such an inspiring little character.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Dipper said:


> There really are no religious themes in Evangelion at all other than the imagery, but it has nothing to do with the story. The show is a character story first and foremost with some other stuff thrown in that kinda complicates matters. It's one of my favorite shows though I admit that it doesn't have the tightest writing in the world, but if you're interested enough then you'll want to go back and rewatch it time and time again and pick up new things each time you do. It's like a giant puzzle that you can piece together. You're better off not trying to overanalyze things in it because some things just don't have clear answers.
> 
> You'll either love it or hate it. That's the way it seems to go with people. They either get pissed off because it confused them so much and yell that it makes no sense, or they'll find an appreciation for it and an interest in it which will make them want to know more about the story and delve in a bit more.


Adam, the angels, a failed apocalypse, Eve, the seventh angel...and that means no religious themes in evangelion?


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

counterfeit self said:


> Adam, the angels, a failed apocalypse, Eve, the seventh angel...and that means no religious themes in evangelion?


I guess I worded my post wrong. Certain things are religiously thematic in the show indeed, but what I meant is that the actual story has nothing to do with religion. All of those themes are arbitrary. So anyone who tries to find any religious meaning in the story are looking at the wrong things.


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

No one's mentioned it yet, but one of my favorites is *Tekkonkinkreet*_, _a film based on a manga (I have yet to read the books). Amazing in so many ways, and I recommend it every chance I get.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ I'll add to my ever-expanding list...haha.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm currently watching 'True Tears' - beautiful animation and a really good engaging story. If you liked Clannad or Kannon this should be right up your street - and even though I'm only on episode 3 I would say it actually edges both of them.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

SuperSaiyan said:


> It's been said but I'll say it again: *Welcome to the N.H.K.* (Dub)!!!!


I found the dub pretty good as well, I was kinda surprised.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

There's so many good ones mentioned here. So, excuse me if I do a little repeating.

Cowboy Bebop
Gunslinger Girl
Serial Experiments: Lain
Paranoia Agent
Pilot Candidate
Big O
Ghost in the Shell
.Hack//sign
FLCL
Samurai Champloo
Mushishi
Kino's Journey
Noien
Evangelion
Blood +
Akira - Movie
Metropolis - Movie
Cyborg 009
Princess Mononoke - Movie
GunGrave
Azumanga Daioh
Wolf's Rain
Blue Seed
Trigun
Soul Taker
Yuu Yuu Hakusho
Humanoid Kikaider


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Dec 8, 2009)

CeilingStarer said:


> Definitely not my thing. After all the hype, I was expecting something mind-blowing. I found it irritating and a bit "kiddie"(granted that they probably don't expect their audience to be 28 lol). I don't really like the different story every episode approach either. Didn't watch it all though, got bored half way through.
> 
> Naruto has become awesome again this past 2 weeks, after that brief filler arc. I love it when he starts training something new. He's such an inspiring little character.


Naruto's great, so many characters, the funny thing is these day's Naruto (The character) probably wouldn't even make the top 5

I also say *Bleach*, it stopped filler last month but it's doing what One Piece is (1 manga chapter to 1 anime episode). Bleach is pretty great (Apart from the filler)


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am now watching vandread and its pretty good.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Bump!

My internet is back so I'm watching anime again. I'm getting through Naruto Shippuuden and started Kashimashi: Girl Meets Girl the other day; it's pretty cute, haha.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

kenny87 said:


> I am now watching vandread and its pretty good.


Yeah I love those "harem" animes. Vandread is definitely one of the better produced ones. It kept me laughing all the way through


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Summer 2010 Anime Lineup

High School of the Dead looks like it would be fun to watch. I might also check out The Legend of the Legendary Heroes.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

So many good animes... there are so many that I love watching, and most that I've loved my little sister has also loved. It's always nice to share the experience with someone else. 
Some of my favourites are:
Rouruni kenshin/Samurai X (this is what started me on animes... I love his stoic and super respect for doing what is right even if it is against the law)
Full Metal Alchemist 
Ghost in the Shell
Naturo (and Shippouden)
Bleach
Evangelion
Death Note

.Hack and Yu Yu Kakusho I also watched but wasn't a big fan of.

Never really got into any of the giant mecha animes like Gundam SeeD (the millions that there are) no matter how much I tried.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I just found out that Virtua Fighter had an anime series that aired in 1996


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are some of my favorites....

Black Butler 
Fullmetal Alchemist
Ai Yori Aoshi
Bleach
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-Chan
Death Note
Elfen Lied
Golden Boy
Naruto (decent "starter" anime, imo)
Samurai Champloo
Trigun


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i am into the Moe genre. i do not know if that's considered good or not. 

i did watch however,

Macross
Black Lagoon
Tengen Toppen Gurren Lagann
Nichijou
Hanasaku Iroha
Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai
K-on! 
Azumanga Daioh
Lucky Star
Ichigo Marshmallow
Miname-Ke
HighSchool of the Dead
Hyakko
Ika Musume
Welcome to the NHK
Reading and watching Bunny Drop


----------



## electronic cigarettes (Sep 25, 2011)

Cyber City Oedo, Violence Jack and California Crisis are all pretty good if you like the inanity of 80's anime.


----------



## gilberto (Oct 26, 2006)

i'm a type-moon fan

Kare no Kyoukai 
Tsukihime
Fate/Stay night
Kamisama Dolls
Ranma 1/2
maison ikoku
kimegure orange road 

looking forward to fate/zero and gulity crown this fall season


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

One that I really liked is Read or die the TV there is also ova but I like the R.O.D the TV much better. I feel like you really get to know the characters really well, and characters are the most important part of any story. Also another one that I like was Last Exile. Both of these are kind of old, from like 03-04, nally saw them on g4tv back when they still had anime unleashed. As for newer animes I liked Death Note a lot, I hated the main character but your suppose to hate himI originally saw them on g4tv back when they still had anime unleashed. I liked Death Note a lot, I hated the main character but your suppose to hate him. Right now I'm watching Durarara, so far I like it but I've only seen 3 episodes so I can't recommend it yet.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Most of my favorites have already been mentioned - so here are some new series I've become a fan of:

Black Butler
Hetalia
Welcome to the NHK


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Probably been listed but:
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Escaflowne
Cowboy Bebop
Spice and Wolf
Chobits
Angel Beats!
Madoka Magica
Death Note
Ghost in the Shell
Fullmetal Alchemist
Gurren Lagann
Elfen Lied
Clannad
Clannad: After Story
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Saved the best till last,
*Code Geass*


----------



## weiweidav (Nov 17, 2009)

shyshisho said:


> Welcome to the NHK is good, and particularly relevant here since it's about an agoraphobe's attempt to rejoin the world.


omg i started watching it from ur post and i love it so far! hahah...yea the dude is similar to me but ofc with a lil diff situation from myself. i can def relate tho and can see how the things in this anime cud really happen to one of us in real life tho, which i think is cool. im sorta over the whole too crazy storylines


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

there are a lot of good ones, I'll just list some of my favorites

xxxHolic
Welcome to the NHK
Ouran High School Host Club 
Bokura ga Ita 
Kimi ni Todoke 
Natsume Yuujinchou 
Madlax 
Kino's Journey
Nodame Cantabile 
Loveless
Kuragehime 
Aoi Hana 
Maria-sama ga Miteru 
Gravitation 
Junjou Romantica
Nana 
Beck
Shiki 
Night Head Genesis
Wolf's Rain 
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

movies:
Howl's Moving Castle 
Spirited Away 
Whisper of the Heart 
Princess Mononoke


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> i'm a type-moon fan


Yep, Type moon is one of the best companies out there, definitely check anything out related to them.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't seen too much anime...it's been more of a recent interest. I loved Gurren Laggan and Darker than Black, which I believe have been mentioned already...

I'm just NOW watching Cowboy Bebop and Fist of the North Star... making up for lost time


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Currently watching Black Lagoon and it serious KICKS ***

[email protected] the episode with the terminator type maid ....lol


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Knowbody said:


> Currently watching Black Lagoon and it serious KICKS ***
> 
> [email protected] the episode with the terminator type maid ....lol


Huge anime fan here. And I love Black Lagoon. The maid is one of my favorites.

Also, if you guys have never heard of or seen To Love-Ru, check it out nao. It is by far the *funniest anime I've ever seen in my life*. it is two series and six OVAs.

My Top 10 Anime List

_Note: No particular order for #4-10._

1) To Love-Ru, Motto To Love-Ru + OVAs
2) Fairy Tail + OVAs
3) Bleach (movies suck ***)

4) Naruto (movies suck ***)
5) Code Geass
6) Slayers + OVAs
7) My Bride is a Mermaid
8] Baka and Test
9) Hokuto no Ken (OVAs and movies are pretty good)
10) Dragon Ball Z Kai (movies suck ***)


----------

